# Joel Osteen or Fortune Cookie?



## ubermadchen (May 12, 2010)

Tim Challies has a fun little quiz to see if you can identify which quote comes from Joel Osteen and which one comes from a fortune cookie. Let's see how well you do!

Joel Osteen or Fortune Cookie? | Challies Dot Com

I got 9 out of 12 right; I knew analyzing all of those "sermons" of his would pay off someday!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 12, 2010)

Hmm. I thought they all might have come from Olsteen. Lol.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 12, 2010)

I only got 6/12 but I think in this kind of a quiz the less you know Joel the better.


----------



## AThornquist (May 12, 2010)

> Note: Many, many fortune cookies were harmed in the preparation of this quiz.



And I scored 9/12, although I swear Osteen has said just about all of these at one time or another.


----------



## Theogenes (May 12, 2010)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> Hmm. I thought they all might have come from Olsteen. Lol.


 
Me too!
Maybe Osteen is where the Fortune Cookie company gets their ideas...


----------



## Cato (May 12, 2010)

Or he gets them all from the Fortune Cookie company as his true ghost writer.


----------



## Bern (May 12, 2010)

The fortune cookie is more biblical


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 12, 2010)

How about "none of the above"?


----------



## BJClark (May 21, 2010)

I missed three of them...

lol...I didn't read the top portion to my daughter and only asked her which was which she missed 2 of them..then she asked "I take it they are saying Joel O'Steen sounds like a fortune cookie?"


----------



## lynnie (May 21, 2010)

Hilarious.

I missed two, hub missed three.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 21, 2010)

cotton candy flavored fortune cookies


----------



## lynnie (Jun 1, 2010)

Hubby sent this to Pastor last week. Pastor has made a few cracks about JOs doctrine, and has a lady in the church that think JO offers a nice pat on the back that we all need sometimes. Aagghh.

He missed 4 out of 12, and he is a real smart guy. He said all the JO sounded like a fortune cookie to him.

Bump in case anybody missed the fun.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 1, 2010)

lynnie said:


> Hubby sent this to Pastor last week. Pastor has made a few cracks about JOs doctrine, and has a lady in the church that think JO offers a nice pat on the back that we all need sometimes. Aagghh.
> 
> He missed 4 out of 12, and he is a real smart guy. He said all the JO sounded like a fortune cookie to him.
> 
> Bump in case anybody missed the fun.



It's more like a spiritual tranquilizer dart a bit lower


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 1, 2010)

Missed three, but they all sound like Osteen.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 1, 2010)

I took the quiz again but this time decided to let go and let God. Now I'm a successful, abounding victor!


----------



## sonlight (Jun 3, 2010)

I didn't even try to guess on any of them. I read through all of them. I thought, I know.. it's a trick. These are ALL Smilin Joel! Ok, so one or two might have been Rick Warren. So, the only conclusion I can make here is that either old Joel is moonlighting as a fortune cookie writer or... the same guy that writes his stuff writes the fortune cookie stuff.


----------

